# SNES Classic & MSU-1 ROMs



## Dvdxploitr (Mar 27, 2018)

Is there an easy way to do this?  I found ONE YouTube video on it but, it is talking about RetroArch, etc....I'm totally lost.  I just got the SNES Classic today and played it long enough to get a few rounds of Street Fighter II in.  I really want to try out Rock & Roll Racing with MSU-1 Enhancement and then maybe a couple more once i learn how to do it.


----------



## santamanga (Mar 28, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Is there an easy way to do this?



Start here by installing hakchi2CE:

https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNESmo...inally_here_the_easy_hakchi_updaterinstaller/

This is also beginner's help (talking about hakchi2, the CE - community edition - came out afterwards):
https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNESmods/comments/73qve2/frequently_asked_questions/

https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNESmods/comments/7ke7gq/a_few_offfaq_questions_about_snes_classic/

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Mar 28, 2018)

Yea, I ended up getting Hakchi working (although still having issues with my Rock & Roll Racing ROM), but I tried loading an MSU-1 ROM on the system and it says out of space....which is odd...the game is 220MB and i'm supposed to have 237MB to work with...even when I tried a different set of PCM files that was only 190MB it still said it was full.  So I will have to get an OTG adapter/hub if I want any chance of getting MSU-1 games at all working


----------



## santamanga (Mar 28, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Yea, I ended up getting Hakchi working (although still having issues with my Rock & Roll Racing ROM), but I tried loading an MSU-1 ROM on the system and it says out of space....which is odd...the game is 220MB and i'm supposed to have 237MB to work with...even when I tried a different set of PCM files that was only 190MB it still said it was full.  So I will have to get an OTG adapter/hub if I want any chance of getting MSU-1 games at all working


Use hackchi ce.
The debug window outputs exactly how much game space you have. Plus, i recommend the sd card mod over the usb mod. It's less unreliable.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Mar 28, 2018)

Well, it took me this long to get an Classic SNES (without paying scalper prices), I really don't wanna start soldering on it


----------

